# Alum Event



## flathunter

Well it's appx two weeks from the Alum Event, who all is going to show?..I will be there sat around noon....I hope to see lots of fish caught, and maybe catch one or two myself..There will be people there saturday, right?


----------



## steelhead1

I hope to make it. I have only made one CAG event this year

All depends on work.


----------



## cwcarper

Plans right now are to get there midday friday and fish until at least saturday evening, maybe even into sunday morning. Never can tell, though, but i'd like to get as much fishing in as i can.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I should be arriving Friday evening and fishing through. In honer of Halloween I will be bringing "Hellish Pickeld Eggs" and "Ghastly Grilled Stuffed Meatloaf" for the little shin ding on Saturday. 

I am hearing rumurs about carpers from all over coming down to try and take our Ohio Carp King plaque from our state, we must Repel them, not on our turf. Also we need to just flat out show them a good time.

Scott take those words back, no need to shun us all. I for one look foward to fishing with you again and many more times in the future. By the way big kudos on those nice Sciota carp you got this year, gotta love the river just wished I could of gotten out more to fish it this year  Did you get a chance to do much Flattie angling this year or did the weather mess it all up like it did last year.


----------



## crappielooker

you know i'm coming..got several phonecalls from out of state people wondering about this outing..it should be a great time..
i'm thinking about whipping something up bankside on friday night..should be good enough to keep the cold away..


----------



## crappielooker

i dunno..i'm hooked on my babies from the lake....you know how MY babies fight..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Good to hear Scott, and look foward to seeing you the weekend of Alum. Also keep in mind that the Ohio Carp-Ins are open to everybody, not just CAG or OGF members. There may be weekends where the river is a wash that you guys may want to join up with us. Plus why would you want to miss East Harbor or Alum. I am sure we will all talk the weekend of Alum, maybe we can all work something out, look foward to meeting your new converts.


----------



## tpet96

Scott,

Your as welcome to these events as anyone else is. You DO NOT need to be a member of CAG to attend our events, eat at our cookouts, learn the ways of carp fishing, and enjoy the socializing on the bank. Our events are for socializing, friendship, and doing what we all enjoy doing......fishing. If you choose to not attend, that is your decision.....not the rest of us as you make it sound. I will clearly state again....you are welcome at our events.....CAG member or not.

Miso.....right now we have people from IL, IN, PA, and OH coming. I heard rumor that possible a DC group might be coming? Not sure.....just rumor. Should be a good time regardless. Not to mention some freebie items to give away. I have 2 boxes of stuff that everyone is welcome to. Actually 4 come to think of it. Still waiting on one box to arrive. What are they? You have to show up to see  

Cookout topics............we will be having a cookout on Saturday gang. Feel free to bring items to add to the cookout. For those who have not attended an event before, this is something not to be missed. If you care to add to the cookout, feel free to post here. Count me in for Wings from Quaker Steak (Give suggestions on sauces), and Veggies/Dip. Possibly come cookies if I can get the chick to bake some 

We are in contention for the Ohio Carp King Plaque as well gang. Top weight of carp for the events for the season will be given to the winner at 9:00AM on the Sunday of the Alum Event. Right now it is held with 20lbs. I will be shocked if 20 isn't broken at Alum. Alum produces awesome fish......and people always fish this event harder than any other one. 

I will have all of the information posted for the fish-in this weekend. Just returned home from Wisconsin after spending a few days there then 5 days in Chicago. Still catching up. Anyone....feel free to join us and fish for these hard fighting fish. The OCK Plaque is open to ANYONE who fishes our events. Great title to hold if you ask me


----------



## catking

Unwanted by some, and would rather fish fast waters, probably be my last CAG fish in........... What a nice post you submitted there Scott.......I edited the rest of what I posted. The point is, it sounds as if somebody is putting a gun to your head as to make you join in on the final CAG event of the year. This is not the case.I fish CAG events for the friendships I've made in the past few years.Nothing more.Unwanted by some? I've also fished CAG events the past few years and yet to see this out of anybody. Maybe it is something self- inflicted that I do not know about? Spilling over in your state, going to get sour? Maybe you can enlighten me when I see you at Alum..........CATKING.


----------



## crappielooker

all BS aside..we all know dang well that once we are there, and the fish are ON..we won't be thinking and talking about this crap.. so lets just think about the event and the good things it is...
all i want is to get to see some of my bigger babies..and hopefully play with some..on MY rods..


----------



## crappielooker

comes to think of it..what will i be calling craig for the next year?? i have been calling him "the carp king" since i met him...heh heh..


----------



## mrfishohio

You guys have a great time, someone be sure to post a bizzion pictures. It's my belief that pictures creates interest in a species. When people see pictures of the events, it's makes them want to be there. I know I wish I have made more events (more?...heck any of them ! ) like some in the past we had out of IN and Eagle Creek. Always a blast.
Anyway, now that I'm looking at trout pictures they sure look like fun. I'd like to try some carp too, but have enough problems just trying to get out on the river these days.


----------



## flathunter

I might not come now, seems it may impossible to land a fish without alot of heavy line on your reels..I only use 15-lb test and use the same test as leader material...Are the Zebra mussles realy that bad where you have no chance to land a fish without heavy 80-lb line


----------



## PAYARA

Flat, thats not the case.i was useing 12lb line with a 50lb
braid shockleader(not because of the mussles,but for casting)
i had a good number of fish and only lost one! and i wasnet 
even bringing that fish in..if you fish high up on the bank
(i dont think its totaly needed to fish with tips high when your
up on the high bank)and play the fish up on the bank with you rod 
high you ''should'' be fine.i would however bring a hefty supply
of lead just in case.lol this has to be the most mussle infested water
i have ever seen.


----------



## RiverRat

After further thinking of this event, ive been invited to make an Ohio river trip the same weekend.....im leaning more toward the big river.

Hope ya all catch a few 20's each and have a great time, i would love to see the top fish go atleast 30 lbs+.

C ya,
Scott


----------



## flathunter

Could someone send me a pm, I was hopeing Scott would be there?


----------



## GMR_Guy

I've pulled between 30 and 40 carp out of Alum this year and have not been cut off by the mussels. Don't let the threat of mussels keep you away.


----------



## crappielooker

to stick with the important things, can we please have a real head count here or something??..arrival times would really help..even if u planned on just coming out to BS and not fish..
i'll see you guys who wants to be there on friday.. the game will be on my TV saturday, if anyone wants to watch..its Iowa week..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Flathunter, it isn't really all that bad, but for me with 5 foot and 7 foot poles it becomes a pretty big issue. The knot is simple and there will be plenty of heavy line there to use as shock leader, I will have some with me myself you are more then welcome too. I don't think it is as much of a problem with the longer poles that some guys use, I know last year I was really getting frustrated (around 80 % slice off) until I switched over to the shock leader, big difference.


----------



## crappielooker

jack..i'm also using 15lbs test for my lines..come on out and we'll fix you up..


----------



## catking

I've tried to be fair River Rat. The " No personal opinion allowed here" in your signature is directed at a pm I sent to you. Please remove it , or I will. We are not going down this road again. I was being fair, and talked about issues through PM's. Then I see this. Please remove it, or I will..Move on t the thread topic . CATKING


----------



## RiverRat

Removed...........i just went ahead and DELETED all my posts from this thread!

Have a good time gents,
Scott


----------



## flathunter

See you guys around noon saturday, I will take you guys up on the shock leaders..AK, I want to fish your chummin spot!  ..Peace and good wishes to everyone, no matter where you fish!


----------



## crappielooker

jack..come on up..
PS..what the heck did i missed??


----------



## mrfishohio

> PS..what the heck did i missed??


Nothing.........


----------



## crappielooker

uh huh..nothin ehh..??


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Good to hear Jack, Look foward to meeting you. You will have a good time at this event.


----------



## steelhead1

Wont make it. I have a poker run the 16th to raise funds for my daughters illness.

The insurance company wont cover the costs and I need the $$.

Have fun guys


----------



## TimJC

So is sweetcorn still THE bait this time of the year or do the fish move onto something else? What are the water temps like? still 70's?


----------



## ShakeDown

Alum surface temps are currently in the upper 60's on the main lake.


----------



## cwcarper

Can't beat the sweet corn...although my biggest so far from the lake this year came on a rosehip boilie cast as far out as i could, all by itself. I've since reverted back to corn, though. Everything else i try seems to attract the catfish.


----------



## flathunter

They have started to draw down alum to winter pool, will this effect the fishing next weekend?


----------



## crappielooker

nope..it wont..


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! will be bringing a side dish of some type  NO FREAKIN EGGS AK  ............ C.K. ~**~ ( Formally known as DA KING !!!)


----------



## crappielooker

no eggs no bankspace for you my friend...


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> no eggs no bankspace for you my friend...


Like he's gonna be fishing anyway


----------



## crappielooker

you know..he'll probably do his "usual" hour of fishing there...you never know..


----------



## TimJC

So are we still going to be scheduling next years outing and venues at this event or are we going to wait until another date (or just discuss it on here)?

I'm gonna have to remember to bring my half gallon speedway coffee mug (I wonder if it is still only 89cents to fill it up)


----------



## TimJC

Anyone care to field my previous question? What about the raffle? Is this still in the plans for this event?


----------



## Miso_Ohio

The raffle tickets will be up for sale (I know I need to buy some), and the raffle will happen this weekend probabyl after the "Alum Fall Feast". I will be picking up all of the prizes from Shawn on Friday. If anybody wins who is present you can take it home with them. 

I will talk to Shawn about the venue selection discussion, I am not 100% sure what places he wants as a repeat. I assume East Harbor, Dillon (best southeast attendance yet and we may be able to park and camp by the water next year) and Buckeye are written in. I am not sure about West Branch being written in yet, it was a good event as well. If all of that is true, all that leaves is the Southeast to discuss, or maybe have a vote on if we want to move any of the previous venues are keep them, just some food for thought before the event.

We also need to consider there will be a CAGI in our state next year, maybe on the Sciota in downtown Columbus, I am still waiting to see what the new riverside park is going to look like by the Arena district, otherwise COSI is nice. If we do choose a river, we will need to also choose an alternative lake spot in case the river is blown which is always a possibility. Looking foward to this weekend guys should be fun.


----------



## crappielooker

miso..u mean southwest region..i nominates Clark lake for the SW fish in..its pretty centralized area (i think).. lots of bank access.. west branch should be on the spring lists too..and to be honest, i could really care less about east habor. if you set an event there, i'll still come tho..  
if anybody needs to get a hold of me, or have any questions.. my cell number is 614-607-0196
PS..anyone have a canopy or 2 to bring out??


----------



## TimJC

I don't think we should just randomly pick a SW venue and month this year. Give me some time to hit the dead C. otherwise Paint creek has some good bank access.


----------



## crappielooker

there already been some decent amount of fish caught over there..i know that for sure from a reliable source.. i have been there several times also..and did OK..
but..i'm also open for more options..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

My bad, I meant the southwest, now keep in mind it doesn't have to be a lake. If there is an area in a dammed up section of a river that doesn't get too effected by heavy rain, we may be in business. Maybe even the KY side of the river, I don't know I havent spent too much time on the Ohio. I keep hearing about how nice Eagle Creek is and how it doesn't blow out as much because of the dams. 

It would be nice to see the Southwest section take off though, there are quite a few new members from down in that area, next year could be a good one down there.


----------



## flathunter

I would vote for paint creek, even the spillway area


----------



## crappielooker

ok..i have 6 buckets full of chum ready to go in Alum.. i'm braving the rain in the morning to head out there and do more chumming..and possibly wet a line or 2..


----------



## TimJC

New gear is on the way. Paul was nice enough to help me out with my net problems and after veiwing the weather report I decided it was brolly time. All Paul has is the Oval Plus, which is the umbrella type. He assured me it is a nice piece of kit that he has used for years. We'll he how it holds up as everyone else has the stalker/evolution style. 

The coveralls I got off ebay arrived today and they are a perfect fit. Not bad for $25. Now if they'll keep me warm I'm almost set.

I also will be calling westside tomorrow and hoping going out tomorrow or thursday.

Net - Check
Rain - Check
Warmth - Check
Something to keep me from sleeping in a puddle - Not Yet



Sean, the price of the Oval Plus is now $132 @ Wacker. All you need then is a cheap pair of stormpoles ($20 for a pair of long banksticks that paul says will work). I'll let you know what Westside has in the next two days.


----------



## crappielooker

tim..just get the storm poles from west side for cheap..it works, thats what i have..
the oval plus kicks butt dood..i'm sure u will love it..


----------



## TimJC

I talked to Ak this morning and he was on fish at alum. Before I could finish asking if the fish were biting his alarm went off and abruptly ended the conversation. When he called back he said the fish were hitting everything he could though at them. He said the fish mostly mid to upper doubles with the fish that cut our conversation short going around the low 20's.

He has put in 10 5gal buckets of chum in this week and plans on 6 more today. He was also hoping for the "bad" weather to continue as the fish seemed to like the rain and low 50 temps today.


----------



## crappielooker

yeppers..i sure hope the weather keep doing what its doing, even if its nasty out, it sure turned the fish on BIG time.. yes, its cold..yes, its wet..yes, the fish are biting..hell yeah...
i lost count of amount of buckets i dumped in..total of around 5 50lbs bags of corn from me this past couple of weeks..
today's catch are as follow..17lbs, 20lbs, 21lbs 10oz..


----------



## catking

I'm still kickin around the Alum event, the weather looks decent ?? What the heck, I'll be headin up with a side dish or two ( how about scallop potatos and deviled eggs?? ) and I'll also bring a case or so of pop & paper towels, bowls, plates etc. etc. A couple small tables to put things on......... By the way, I would scrap East Harbor next year in favor of West Branch . East Harbor is a very nice area, but it is iffy at best. Besides, the past couple years there really wasn't much caught except for 18-14oz  This is all my opinion. but the big girls will be moving into West Branch also that time of year. Anyways, I'm off Friday and just might head up Friday evening. I will be roughing it this time. Maybe Hotel 8 instead of the Hilton  I shudder at the thought of that  . Yes, I will be bringing my rods, and I will be buying more raffle tickets. I must win some new gear, as some of you have seen my carpin gear  .Later Gators.......... ~**~


----------



## crappielooker

bringing the rods and using them are 2 totally different things catking..  
come prepare to be soakin wet...


----------



## TimJC

Well it Doesn't look like I'll be getting a bedchair as Westside is out of them. Now I need to figure out a way to stay dry while sleeping on the ground


----------



## crappielooker

i may have something for u to use dood..


----------



## TimJC

I'm just going to buy a cot. No big deal.


----------



## johnboy111711

I know i'm not a carper, But I think you all should make it up North to West Branch. The NE section usually tries to have an outing there every year(2 yrs and running) That always means more food and as always, More people.


----------



## catking

This is NOT being negative, just a question. I just checked the weather and they are calling for 35 mph winds and a little rain. Can somebody please post the latest LOCAL forcast Friday pm or so? That amount of wind is not good. CATKING


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Weather.com is saying that, the other three (intellicast, wunderground, accuweather) are stating it to have gusts up to anywhere from 20-28 mph. The all seem to agree that there will be winds around 10 mph, not pleasant but fishable. There is a chance for scattered rain showers on Saturday, they are not expecting a lot if any but there is the chance. It will be a wait and see, they where all entirely wrong about last Saturdays forcast (from Friday PM) for Columbus so who knows. Predicting the weather in Ohio in the Fall is like trying to fit a square peg into a circle, it is not going to happen to easy.


----------



## tpet96

Where's your sense of adventure gang?  Thought I would jump on here really quickly as I have some free time this morning. 

I'll be picking up the Ohio Carp King Plaque tomorrow morning. The Ohio Carp King winner will receive a $75 gift card to the shop of their choice (has to be fishing or sports related........WalMart and BigLots do count Sean). Right now there is a 2 way tie with 20lbs even that were registered back at East Harbor. Not sure what we will do if this is not broken at Alum. I will figure that out when the time comes. BUT......I have faith that the 20lb mark will be crushed at Alum  

The raffle will take place Saturday evening at 7:00PM. Tickets can still be purchased up until the raffle commences. They are $2 each or 6 for $10. The prizes will be on hand to hand out IF the winners are present. Each ticket drawn will be documented on Paper with the information on the ticket, as well as the ticket saved. Those not present will be contacted via means written on the ticket (IE: Address, phone, email, or Name (some members that bought tickets in Ohio just put their name......we know how to contact them). 

As for the scheduling for next season.......all y'alls (  ) can hash that out during the cookout. I do have to add that 2 fish-in's are set for sure. After the past couple of years, I've pretty much made up my mind to open with East Harbor. It's a tough venue to predict because of the changing water levels, but a good time is ALWAYS had by all, and is more than well received by the members. We had 42 people attend this spring through the weekend. That should say something  They are as follows:

*February: *Columbus Vacation Sport and Travel Show
*March:* 2005 Video/Tackle Talk Day & CAG/OGF Joint Social Event- Buffalo Wild Wings- Bethel Road.
*April:* East Harbor
*May:* West Branch (If everyone agrees......as this was asked for by a LOT of members)
*June:* Carp Anglers Group Invitational (CAGI) (Location TBA)
*July:* OPEN
*August:* OPEN
*September*: OPEN
*October:* OPEN
*November:* Scioto River Fishing Day- Downtown Columbus.
*December:* CAG Christmas Party Hosted by Mishio (unbeknownst to him) with all the free Molson Canadian you can handle (LOLOLOL.......Sorry Sean, had to do that)

The CAGI will likely be held on the Scioto River in front of COSI in June. If permits are approved that is.

I ask that the meeting be heard of all opinions on locations, etc....and everyone agreeing to the locations. I can't tell you where to pick, but I highly recommend that you pick State Parks, or areas with high traffic....as to promote our sport and the group.


----------



## catking

I have to agree with Shawn about East Harbor and it's popularity. I also will nominate Alum as the last venue of the year. This also seems to work. West Branch is also a good choice. July , August & Sept.Open.... I also need to purchase a few more raffle tickets  .....CATKING.


----------



## crappielooker

eagle creek in july would be awesome..
again, the bad weather brings in fish..caught 4 today, not too bad..all around teen-ish size..as soon as the sky clears up and the sun shining, the bite shutdown..


----------



## tpet96

> as soon as the sky clears up and the sun shining, the bite shutdown..


Welcome to clear water fishing at Alum


----------



## flathunter

Just recharged the batterys in my digital camera, you guys better be ready to have your pictures taken, I am taking lots of pics!


----------



## crappielooker

see you guys at alum..


----------



## ShakeDown

Looks like the wind shouldnt be as bad as originally projected...accuweather.com says 21mph max in the afternoon.


----------



## catking

It will be a last second decision for myself. I'm thinking right now that I'll probably head up anyway. .CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC

Ak bring your extra net. After replacing my net arms I found that my spreader block is MIA. It could be in the car somewhere but I don't know yet. I should be at the lake by 6p.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I ain't going to lie, the rain looks like it has for the most part moved off, maybe a sprinkling here and there, but it is now and going to remain windy. If you have any doubts or want a fishing report before you leave my number is 614-348-1965, give me a call. I am leaving now and should be out there the whole event.

Keep in mind we do have a shelter area attached to a building to have the cookout, plus they have a really nice bathroom building and shower house right there as well for quick shelter or emergencys. 

Sean


----------



## catking

Thanks Miso for the report and tele #..... I'm still lookin to come on up  .DA KING !!!


----------



## ShakeDown

Kitty...it's only supposed to be that windy tomorrow afternoon..the rest of the weekend looks fine.


----------



## catking

Thanks Sweety.I'll be heading up early Saturday. I can always just go for the food  I better get the wife cookin some killer potatos to take along, I'll even take my bassin poles to cast.......... DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter

I will be there, fishing during a freaking huricane


----------



## catking

That's the spirit Jack !!! You can now see in person just how crazy these carpers are  We catmen even know when to sit in front of the TV  .......DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

I'm leaving now. I should be there before 6p, but that depends on the rush hour traffic.


----------



## FISHERLADY

hey dood! lol How many cans of corn was that? I betcha the store was wondering why you bought so many? hehe Did you buy super size cans? lol You know I am just teasing...... The store will love you and so will those fish!   Good Luck... keep us posted crappielooker.


----------



## ShakeDown

Just talked to Crappielooker. Sounds like the fishing is GREAT (he's landed 11 or so already) and the biggest one of the event so far is a 21.5lb he caught.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I'm glad the fishing is godd. I sure wish I could be there. Let's hope that someone lands a 30 or 40 before the weekend is over.


----------



## TimJC

Well I just got home (and out of the shower), and it was yet another great event. Ak (crappielooker) caught the most and the largest (21.5 lbs), Craig also landed several, and most others were lucky to get one or two.

When I arrived friday evening it was windy, cold and a bit moist. Thanks to the shelter I bought specifically for this outing I was as comfortable as one could be, given the conditions. The weather was simply atrocious for this outing, but anyone who brought shelter survived the weekend. Several individuals made long drives and were simply not prepared for the weather.

As for me, I landed only one carp and a catfish, so I guess I broke even. My setup was quite nice with my poles within arms reach of my sleeping bag and shelter (this made the several nightime runs more managable).


----------



## tpet96

Actually Tim, you are negative 2  A cat sets you back 3 carp in Ohio 

Glad a good time was had. I wish I could have made it. Was tough not being out there, trust me  But all of you were in good hands. We still have a fishing day left in November. This will be a sunrise-sunset venture in downtown columbus. Always a good time gang.


----------



## mrfishohio

I want to see some pictures or read some controversy !   
I prefer pictures...........


----------



## flathunter

Heres the link to the pics I posted yesterday


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19655


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! will wait until Miso Ohio writes up the summary of this season ending event as I'm still freakin FROZEN  25-30 mph winds, sleet/rain................doesn't get much better than that  It was GREAT !!! to see you all again and met a few new people....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat

To the 2004 Ohio Carp King.......i was pullin for ya buddy! 
Just be glad the title goes to big fish during the "Fish-Ins" and not to the biggest carp by a CAG member for the year   ..lol, just messin with ya.


Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I think I have finally recovered, I will get a write-up done sometime today and wuill have it up this evening. Thanks to everybody who came, it was a rough weekend weather wise.


----------



## cwcarper

I had a great time in what turned out to be some of the toughest conditions i've fished in a while. I arrived early friday evening to find a few people already set up and fishing. After choosing a spot (next to Ak i might add) and getting my rods out, i chummed an area for the night. I decided to fish the entire night for this outing, thinking that the night bight would be hot as in years past. Well, for all of friday night i managed only one small catfish. Saturday morning was cold, extremely windy, rainy, with occasional sleet storms moving through. That was my first all night event of the year...and i was feeling miserable by early afternoon. I ended up with two carp and one catfish...with the largest carp going a bit over 10 lbs (thanks to Sean and Craig for helping with that one  ). Anyway...the bite was much slower than i had hoped for, but i was happy to at least land a few fish. Other than a couple of people who seemed to be in the right place doing the right thing...it seemed my results were on par with everyone else's. Gongrats to Ak...he's fished this area hard and did a lot of prebaiting to help us all...he deserved the big fish award...i just wish more and bigger fish would have moved in for us.

Unfortunately, i left before it was time to eat...so i missed all the great food that we always have at these outings. Still, a good time was had and it was great to fish with all the carpers again.


----------



## FISHERLADY

way to go Ak! and everyone who braved the weather.....


----------

